# Atlantis Water Park Update



## Transit (Mar 31, 2007)

Has anyone been to Harborside recently.How is the new waterpark additions?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 31, 2007)

We are wondering how the new waterpark/phase 3 work looks too. Our trip is in June and we hope everytrhing is done and working as expected.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 31, 2007)

i received an e-mail from the atlantis about the new water park, it is open and ready for use. it looks great can't wait till next year to go.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 31, 2007)

I think it opened the day after we left in February  But it looked so cool!


----------



## ginnylbs (Mar 31, 2007)

*We are going there on a cruise in July*

Do you have to stay at the hotel to use the waterpark?   How do you get btickets in advance?


----------



## mariawolf (Mar 31, 2007)

The Bahamas Forum on Trip Advisor has lots of info--type in Aquaventure and you will get lots of info--it looks great--I have access to a web cam that shows all the new areas==there is a new pool/beach area close to the new Cove hotel that looks really nice--kind of like the lagoon area that has been closed now for several years while Aquaventure was being built--interestingly enough it hasn't looked crowded the last week when you would think a lot of folks would be there for spring break--seems like they have a lot more chairs out including on the beach close to the Cove.
I see lots of tubes in the water on the tidal river/rapids area and they seem to meander through lots of nooks and crannies built in to the new areas!
Can't wait till my next trip to see/use it all! In the interim check in daily on the web cam to see weather and count the days till I can go to beach here!


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 1, 2007)

ginnylbs said:


> Do you have to stay at the hotel to use the waterpark?   How do you get btickets in advance?



They never used to allow this, but I think they do now. Before the new park opened, IIRC, they were $85/pp sold in blocks of 4. The prices may have gone up after Aquaventure opened.


----------



## mariawolf (Apr 1, 2007)

According to info I have heard this is on hold--and when it does occur will only be when hotel is not sold out and will be limited to those from cruise ships.
will also be limited to no more than 100 people per day which will likely be sold out from ship excursions.


----------



## Weez (Apr 2, 2007)

Do SVO owners have free access to the waterpark while staying at harborside?


----------



## Transit (Apr 2, 2007)

Weez said:


> Do SVO owners have free access to the waterpark while staying at harborside?


YES, SVO and exchangers get the full Atantis expeirence If your staying at Harborside.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 2, 2007)

i own at harborside and i would like to know, from other owners, if you are visiting nassau on  a cruise ship, have you gone over to the atlantis and been given access to the facilities to use for the day?


----------



## Transit (Apr 2, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> i own at harborside and i would like to know, from other owners, if you are visiting nassau on  a cruise ship, have you gone over to the atlantis and been given access to the facilities to use for the day?



I don't think you can do that because your given wristbands to use the facilaties when your a guest at harborside.


----------



## Weez (Apr 2, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> i own at harborside and i would like to know, from other owners, if you are visiting nassau on  a cruise ship, have you gone over to the atlantis and been given access to the facilities to use for the day?



Not in the past, i was on a cruise there last year that had some sort of excursion that allowed you to basically walk around the facility and visit the aquarium. They do not allow you to use the pools or waterparks and they didn't offer any type of excursions that allowed use of those facilities. 

I am not sure if they have changed this.


----------



## sharktzu (Apr 2, 2007)

We'd better...I'm going in June and will be very disappointed otherwise.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 2, 2007)

are you going there on a cruise, or a week at harborside? i do not think they will let you use the atlantis when visiting from a ship. of course you can use the facilities when staying at harborside.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 2, 2007)

We cruised there in late January and at that time, yes, they were back to selling wristbands (for ALL attractions- pools, slides, etc.) to visitors.


----------



## mariawolf (Apr 3, 2007)

January is their slow season--so that is likely why you were able to use facilities by paying for wristbands--according to everything I am seeing on Trip Advisor they will only be allowing  cruise sales of wristbands when the hotel is very under booked--so it is unlikely that you will be able to "buy" a day there to use all facilities during the peak seasons.
Even during those slow seasons it is my understanding that those sales of wristbands will be limited to 100 daily so not everyone on a cruise ship is going to get in--thank goodness as an owner I really don't want to see everyone trooping over to use the facilities.
They are vigilant about checking room key cards or wristbands so being able to sneak in is virtually impossible.


----------



## Transit (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll also be there fist week of june I hope there isn't to much traffic from the cruise ships.I hope they do keep it to a limit.


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 3, 2007)

mariawolf said:


> January is their slow season--so that is likely why you were able to use facilities by paying for wristbands--according to everything I am seeing on Trip Advisor they will only be allowing  cruise sales of wristbands when the hotel is very under booked--so it is unlikely that you will be able to "buy" a day there to use all facilities during the peak seasons.
> Even during those slow seasons it is my understanding that those sales of wristbands will be limited to 100 daily so not everyone on a cruise ship is going to get in--thank goodness as an owner I really don't want to see everyone trooping over to use the facilities.
> They are vigilant about checking room key cards or wristbands so being able to sneak in is virtually impossible.



A friend of mine was able to do this during President's Week this year.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone been yet?


----------

